# Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.



## _chiller_ (7. April 2013)

*Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Huhu!

Ich bin Linkshänder und auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus.
Leider hatten meine beiden alten Mäuse(Steelseries Xai und Kinzu) das "Doppelklickproblem", deswegen möchte ich auf diesen Hersteller verzichten.
Für linkshändertaugliche Mäuse war mir früher der Hersteller Razer ein Begriff, leider sind die Mäuse sehr teuer denn ich möchte nur maximal 30Euro(weniger wäre besser) ausgeben.
Ich benötige nicht viele Features, sowas wie Sondertasten brauche ich nicht, jedoch sollte die neue Maus mindestens 2000dpi haben.

Habt ihr eine Lösung?

Grüße


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Ich selbst hab die Roccat Kova +. Kostet zwar mehr als dein Budget zulässt, aber ich finde sie ganz ok. Mit Rechts hab ich zwar das Gefühl, dass sich die Sondertasten etwas besser bedienen lassen als bei mir mit Links  , sie ist aber trotzdem für mich gut und ausreichend. Vllt kannst du sie ja mal irgendwo testen und sie sagt dir dann zu.


----------



## Maggolos (7. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Linkshänder-Maus Preisvergleich | Linkshänder-Mäuse - Preise bei idealo.de

Such dir eine raus^^


----------



## _chiller_ (7. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Bei idealo habe ich auch schon geguckt, aber ich glaube die Liste bei den Linkshändermäusen ist bei weitem nicht vollständig. Gefunden habe ich nur zwei Mäuse:
Razer Abyssus Gamer Maus: Maus Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Die aber leider deutlich mehr kostet(mit Versand) als ich mir vorgestellt habe.
Logitech Gaming Mouse G300 Gamer Maus: Maus Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Die wohl sehr klein sein soll und deswegen nur bedingt für mich in Frage kommt.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Mh... da fällt mir auf... Ich bin Linkshänder aber kann mit links garkeine Maus bedienen... bin ich nun doch Rechtshänder ?


----------



## Cuddleman (7. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Universell einsetzbar:

http://www.redcoon.de/B316116-Logitech-G300-Gaming-Mouse_Mäuse?refId=94511215

Große Hände haben eigentlich keine Mühe und ermüdend ist die dauerhafte Bedienung auch nicht. Derzeit bei mir in Verwendung.


Ich bin Rechtshänder, kann aber nur mit Links die Maus ordentlich flott bedienen. Mit rechts ist es ein Graus.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

Ich hab früher die Maus auch mit Rechts bedient, weil bei mir in der Familie alle Rechtshänder sind; bis ich dann mal auf Links umgestellt und gemerkt hab, dass das viel besser geht als mit Rechts


----------



## _chiller_ (8. April 2013)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

So, ich hab mich jetzt für folgende Maus entschieden:
CoolerMaster CM Storm Recon Gaming Mouse Infrarot Maus: Maus Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Lustigerweise steht nirgendwo, dass die Maus auch für Linkshänder geeignet ist, nur in der PCGH stehts drin. Ich frag mich immer: Wollen die ihre Produkte nicht verkaufen oder bin ich der einzige Linkshänder der nen PC besitzt? ^^


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. April 2013)

Tja ist halt kein so großer Markt bei uns Linkshändern.


----------



## Neion (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Maus für Linkshänder gesucht.*

hier ist leider tot


----------

